# the Urinal test!



## mrhnau (Sep 24, 2008)

Men should ace this test ... women may have a little difficulty.
   There IS a code of "Restroom Etiquette" that MUST be followed.
   ===============================================

   The following is the urinal configuration in a sample men's room.
   An X above the number will indicate "in use."

   (Sample):

    |   |   | x |   |   | x |     (Indicates that urinals 3 and 6
    | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 |     are occupied.)
    -------------------------

   You are to identify correctly, based on urinal etiquette, at
   which stall you are to stand.  Good luck!

    --------------------
      Easy Section
    --------------------
   1.)

    |   | x |   | x |   |   |     (Urinals 2 and 4 occupied.)
    | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 |
    -------------------------

   Your choice: ___
    -----------------------------------------------------------------
   Correct answer: 6        It's the ONLY one to go to and every guy
                            instinctively knows this.
   ===============================================
   2.)

    | x |   |   |   |   |   |    (Urinal 1 occupied.)
    | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 |
    -------------------------

   Your choice:  ___
    -----------------------------------------------------------------
   Correct answer: 6        Stall 5 is acceptable, but you run a
                            greater risk of being next to someone
                            who arrives later.
   ===============================================
    -------------------------
    Kind of tricky Section:
    -------------------------
   3.)

    |   |   |   |   |   |   |   (empty)
    | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 |
    --------------------------

   Your choice:  __
    -----------------------------------------------------------------
   Correct answer:  1 or 6    You are tacitly saying,
                              "I don't want anyone next to me."
   ===============================================
   4.)

     |   | x |   | x |   | x |       (2, 4 and 6 occupied)
     | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 |
     -------------------------

   Your choice:  ___
    -----------------------------------------------------------------
   Correct answer:  1        You're stuck being next to at
                             least ONE guy, so you minimize the
                             impact and get a wall on your left.
                             NEVER go between TWO guys if you
                             can help it.  Exceptions to this
                             are stadium restrooms where the
                             herd thunders in.
   ===============================================
    -----------------------------------------------
    Subtle, tricky, but important to know Section
    -----------------------------------------------
   5.)

   |   | x |   |   | x | x |          (2, 5 and 6 occupied)
   | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 |
    -------------------------

   Your choice:  __
    -----------------------------------------------------------------
   Correct answer:  4       Believe it or not,  1 and 3 "couples"
                            you with the guy in stall 2.  And we
                            wouldn't want THAT now, would we?

                            This differs from question 4 in such a
                            subtle way that the nuances cannot be
                            explained.  Suffice to say, only we men
                            would understand!
   ===============================================
    -----------------------------
    VERY tricky indeed Section
    -----------------------------
   6.)

   | x | x |   |   | x | x |          (1, 2, 5 and 6 occupied)
   | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 |
    -------------------------

   Your choice:  ___
    -----------------------------------------------------------------
   Correct answer:  NONE!  You go to the mirror and pretend to
                           comb your hair or straighten a tie
                           until the urinals "open up" a bit more.
                           If you have to go REAL, REAL BAD, for
                           god's sake! ... use a doored stall.
   ===============================================
   Other parts of the Unwritten Code of the Urinals:
    -- NO Talking, unless it's a good friend... but even then, keep
       it terse and unemotional.  This ain't no clubhouse.
    -- I don't think I need to tell you, absolutely NO touching of
       anyone other than yourself.  A touch of another's elbow is of
       the highest offense.
    -- NO Singing.  Period.
    -- Glances are for purposes of acknowledgment only..."Yeah, I see
       you there.  I will not look again".


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 24, 2008)

Bob, any good way to clear up the removal of extra spaces? that is totally unreadable!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2008)

I've seen a drawing diagram of this... or a flash type quiz where you select which urinal to stand in when there are others using the ones they're at... it's supposed to determine if you're gay or not... pretty stupid... THIS says if you're gay or not...


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 24, 2008)

Caver, you come up with some cool stuff


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 25, 2008)

I once ran across a flash game with this same "test", animated, hilarious.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 25, 2008)

Took the flash test once and aced it.  Funny, but also enlightening.  I had never really put much thought into my choice of locations, but it turns out there's a pretty predictable pattern.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 25, 2008)

Funny yes, but you would be surprised how many guys still fail it.  I was in the bathroom not to long ago and there were 4 urinals.  ALL of them were empty when I got there.  So, I chose the one closest to the wall on my right so I could still be aware of who else might come in etc.

Anyways, this guy comes in shortly after and picks the one RIGHT next to me, no buffer urinal or anything...RIGHT next to me.  My first thought was literally, WTF!?!


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 25, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> Funny yes, but you would be surprised how many guys still fail it. I was in the bathroom not to long ago and there were 4 urinals. ALL of them were empty when I got there. So, I chose the one closest to the wall on my right so I could still be aware of who else might come in etc.
> 
> Anyways, this guy comes in shortly after and picks the one RIGHT next to me, no buffer urinal or anything...RIGHT next to me. My first thought was literally, WTF!?!


 
maybe he was hitting on you.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2008)

Sheesh. I'm a girl and I passed it.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 25, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> Funny yes, but you would be surprised how many guys still fail it. I was in the bathroom not to long ago and there were 4 urinals. ALL of them were empty when I got there. So, I chose the one closest to the wall on my right so I could still be aware of who else might come in etc.
> 
> Anyways, this guy comes in shortly after and picks the one RIGHT next to me, no buffer urinal or anything...RIGHT next to me. My first thought was literally, WTF!?!


 
That's when I pee on their shoe.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 25, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> That's when I pee on their shoe.....


 :lol: hell yeah!! 

I don't need that kind of test actually... mainly because I don't care. If I gotta go and there's only three stalls and two of them are full ... I'm gonna go (buffers or none) and just do what I need to do. It by no means say "he's gay" to me. I know I'm not gay and don't plan to be anytime in the near future. As far as I see it just guys needing to obey bodily functions. 
I think the test was created by homophobic idiots.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 26, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> :lol: hell yeah!!
> 
> I don't need that kind of test actually... mainly because I don't care. If I gotta go and there's only three stalls and two of them are full ... I'm gonna go (buffers or none) and just do what I need to do. It by no means say "he's gay" to me. I know I'm not gay and don't plan to be anytime in the near future. As far as I see it just guys needing to obey bodily functions.
> I think the test was created by homophobic idiots.


 
gay.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 26, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> That's when I pee on their shoe.....



Now that thur is funny! :rofl:

Seriously it is a simple test.


----------

